# Kayak Cart



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Finally built a kayak cart!
I, for the most part, followed the plans from: http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/04/diy-bulletproof-kayak-cart-build.html
I added the hole in the kickstand for my flag. I also figure I can swap out the cap on the kickstand with a coupler to add an extension for mounting my GoPro.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

pictures look great. Nice job.


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

The first pictures I uploaded were too large (oops). Hopefully these will work!
Thanks for pointing that out Fishermon... I would've never known.


----------



## Michael G. (Aug 22, 2012)

Great Job - I like the idea about the flag.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Great job!*

The added flag holder is an excellent application. I have been suffering trying to figure out how to mount my flag. The scupper mount I made hasn't been getting the job done. Well done! I will be following suit soon!:thumbup:

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! I also decided to add this:









I'll have a light on one side and my GoPro on the other


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you think that the flag will interfere with your casting? I like the overall construction and the flexibility you have built into it.


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Foulhook said:


> Do you think that the flag will interfere with your casting? I like the overall construction and the flexibility you have built into it.


I don't think so... I tend to cast sideways more than overhand.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job dude! My only suggestion is that you slide the cart further forward instead of being just under the the very end of the yak. Find the balance point of the kayak and put the cart under it so the cart carries the weight of the yak for you.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## wronggear (Mar 23, 2012)

Yaksquatch said:


> Nice job dude! My only suggestion is that you slide the cart further forward instead of being just under the the very end of the yak. Find the balance point of the kayak and put the cart under it so the cart carries the weight of the yak for you.
> 
> Good luck!
> Alex


I would have to aggree, I have built the same cart and have the same kayak and to me the best balance point is between the seat and the rear hatch.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Great job, you have a future in plumbing...

You could probably sell those online?

:thumbup::yes::thumbup:


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

wronggear said:


> I would have to aggree, I have built the same cart and have the same kayak and to me the best balance point is between the seat and the rear hatch.


Thanks guys. I took it out to Pickens yesterday and after about 20ft it was pretty clear it neede to be moved... What a workout!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

maybe balloon tires next time?...


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Fishermon said:


> maybe balloon tires next time?...


that might not be a bad idea... I know my back would appreciate it


----------

